# Unbelievable



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We are loosing the battle.

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/02/118161-court-gives-ok-school-ban-patriotic-shirts-safety/


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Makes me angry and ill at the same time. I would say what I really think but this probably isn't the place. Helping Mexican immigrants feel empowered by taking American's rights away is sick and wrong.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

All those kids may be wearing clothing with the U.S flag stitched to them if things in the Ukraine don't stabilize quickly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You gotta be kiddin' me.


----------

